# How many of us are Vegetarians?



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I am! And I love it. I just don't like the way meat is made. The poor animals are virtually tortured in those slaughterhouses and henhouses.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I am, have been for about four years now.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Nope. A meal without meat is a snack, sorry. _
_I raise goats for market, we're not all bad _


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Nope. I tried to be and failed, epically. I like my burgers and steak and chicken...and bacon...mmmm.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I've been a vegetarian for 9 years now. It started out because I didn't like the taste of meat, and now I'm older I also do not like the way it is produced.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I've been a vegetarian all my life. I wouldn't feel comfortable ever eating meat as it is so diseased these days and I don't like how the animals are killed too.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Meat eater...
Animals have a purpose


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't eat as much meat as I used to simply because the taste has started to get old on me. I was a veggie girl at one time, but I gave in to lovely Chic-Fil-A chicken. I respect people that are vegetarians, though.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

My brother is a vegetarian but I am a faithful meat eater. One of the main reasons humans are so advanced now is because they went from tree dwelling vegetarian monkeys to apes that had the capacity to start feeding off killed carcasses, followed by learning to hunt and using tools to help. I think as a human it is perfectly natural for me to crave and consume meat, although I do not like how the animals are treated in slaughterhouses. I have lived with my brother long enough to be tired of having to negotiate my eating choices because there is one vegetarian in the group. If a vegetarian comes to my house I have to make him/her a special dish. If I go to their house I don't get a special meat dish. Fair is fair, I'm not going to go out of my way to please someone who will not reciprocate my kindness.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I fall into the vegetarian who still uses by products like cheese, milk, and eggs(though I only use eggs from my mothers free range poop and bug eating, chemical free, happy chickens)... category, 

I think it is called Ovo vegan or something?

I respect both choices.

I realize that herbivorism is not natural for humans, we are omnivores just like our ape relatives. But I also think that it is not an animal's purpose to feed a person. Not to mention the fact that I am grossed out by how meat tastes, you can practically taste the growth hormone, antibiotics, and steroids that are pumped into them and the stress as well (anyone who has had kobe beef knows what I am talking about on the stress part). 

I have not always been this way, but I find I am healthier and happier this way.


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

I am vegetarian and have been for about 2 years now


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I love meat too much to stop eating it.
I agree with roro.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Prime rib medium rare... 
I like to have my own animals or local animals butchered so I know where they come from and whats going in.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

This is not to start a debate please, so let it be. 

Tho there are ways to replace some of nutrients in meat, a balanced diet needs to involve meat. You shouldn't have meat in excess but you should regularly consume some meat. I do feel bad for the livestock being killed tho as they are not all killed humanely(almost none for that matter).

*Meat as a component of a healthy diet – are there any risks or benefits if meat is avoided in the diet? *
This article is not included in your organization's subscription. However, you may be able to access this article under your organization's agreement with Elsevier.



*H.-K. Biesalski, 
*
Universität Hohenheim, Institut für Biologische Chemie und Ernährungswissenschaft, Garbenstrasse 30 70593 Stuttgart, Germany



Received 30 June 2004; 
revised 15 July 2004; 
accepted 15 July 2004. 
Available online 29 March 2005. 


Abstract
Meat is frequently associated with a “negative” health image due to its “high” fat content and in the case of red meat is seen as a cancer-promoting food. Therefore, a low meat intake, especially red meat is recommended to avoid the risk of cancer, obesity and metabolic syndrome. However, this discussion overlooks the fact, that meat is an important source for some of micronutrients such as iron, selenium, vitamins A, B12 and folic acid. These micronutrients are either not present in plant derived food or have poor bioavailability. In addition, meat as a protein rich and carbohydrate “low” product contributes to a low glycemic index which is assumed to be “beneficial” with respect to overweight, the development of diabetes and cancer (insulin resistance hypothesis). Taken together meat is an important nutrient for human health and development. As an essential part of a mixed diet, meat ensures adequate delivery of essential micronutrients and amino acids and is involved in regulatory processes of energy metabolism.

*Keywords: *Meat; Processed meats; Nutrition; Fat; Proteins; Micronutrients; Cancer; Protecting factors

ScienceDirect - Meat Science : Meat as a component of a healthy diet – are there any risks or benefits if meat is avoided in the diet?


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

ok, don't flame here, but i DO have to ask... my old man's been in the beef business for 30 years, started in a beef plant back in '79, moved to corporate in '91. i've been involved in one fashion or another with the beef business for near ten years now and fully intend on running my own beef operation. so i speak on beef specifically because i don't know the pork or poultry industries nearly as well, but how are the methods used in the plants "inhumane" to end the lives of beef cattle? they are stunned (don't feel nothing then) and bled out, which also kills the cattle.

now, don't get me wrong. i don't live in a cave, i've heard and seen of some of the ill treatment of cattle. last operation i worked on recently, my wife came up and was asking about how we treated the heifers we were processing. she comes from the NE US where heaven forbid you don't treat an animal like a king/queen. i simply told her to look at the sheer number we were processing (giving shots, brands, tagging, and implants) on a weekly basis.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

YOu dont NEED meat to live. But if you dont eat it you need to talk to a doctor or nutritionist to make sure you are getting everything you need to be healthy.

I dont like beef, except sliders and pastrami<- is that even beef?.
I love chicken, turkey, bacon, pepperoni and balogni. I eat tuna (canned), cod and salmon. I cant think about how the animal is killed or processed, or I loose my lunch. 

vegans- dont eat meat or use animal products
vegitarians- dont eat meat (but some eat fish)


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Can't they be killed then bled out? its kind of sickening to see them bleeding out alive (made the mistake of watching a PETA video.)


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I think the bolt destroys the part of the brain that feels/thinks the only part left is the piece that keeps the heart beating. I think it's done that way to make them bleed out faster/fully too much blood ruins the meat. 

Personally, I eat meat. However, I do have a problem with the way a lot of these animals are raised. Not really beef cattle. Most of them have pretty good lives, they live fairly naturally for most of there lives anyways. Now poultry raising I have a huge problem with as well as large dairy operations, egg producers, and pork producers. I still eat these products but I've been cutting down or trying to find products produced in a more "natural" manner. 

That's why I like to hunt. The animal lives a great life completely natural. You go out there and attempt to outsmart them. If they get killed it's usually pretty quickly and they have more than a fighting chance to get away.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

No I'm not, I eat meat. Even I'm not sure what I think about raising animals for human food.



eventerdrew said:


> I am! And I love it. I just don't like the way meat is made. The poor animals are virtually tortured in those slaughterhouses and henhouses.


At first I want to say I'm not going to criticize anyone or say that you should do it other way; no, I think it's great that you've found your way to eat. I just wanted to remind that there are also slaughterhouses who do it humanely. If I roughly generalize I'd think that for example most of those smaller farms who raise & slaughter their meat theirselves aren't perhaps that cruel. Even of course there's also a lot of aloofness in bigger business world and it's pity.

And about PETA videos, I think it's most of propaganda. I'd heavily suspect everything that goes from PETA.

About slaughtering, I think they stun the animal at first. If they totally killed it they wouldn't be able to take blood out of the corpse. I still reckon the animal doesn't feel it (and doesn't suffer) after stunning. Even I'm not sure about the process.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

^^ Hunting is a great way to know you're getting natural meat, but what about parasites and things like that? And Im not sure Id want to eat an old nag dear, wont that meat be pretty tough?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

That's why I try for a younger deer. I have yet to shoot one though. So far geese, ducks, and pheasants for me. If you're cleaning your own meat you can usually see the parasites and either not eat that meat or cook it all the way to kill it. No different than salmonella in poultry or trichinosis in swine. Of course there are some diseases that you can't tell from the meat, but a lot of times that shows up in the behavior or condition of the animal. Like I wouldn't eat a skinny, mangy looking deer that couldn't walk straight or was running into trees or falling over...  Also, if you do get an older animal you just cook it using a different method. Crockpots are great for that!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Yum  a deer shoulder in a crokpot is heaven, and my neighbor eill make deer barbeque too if they are a little tougher like that. Derr jerky and deer sausage are pretty good too. I eat all kinds of meat. I prefer wild game, and I'm not a huge fan of trophy hunting. (with some exceptions) In my area trophy hunters can donate the meat to the less fortunate, and in my town that is basically what gets done anyways. You spread around things you hunt (or fish) to families that you know need it. It's not like our family eats that much meat that quickly. 

I respect people who have chosen to be vegetarian, but I have been to slaughter houses. I went to a Jimmy Dean slaughter house, and it really wasn't that bad. They shock the pigs twice which kills all the nerves, and then they bleed them out. There was no twitching craziness like I have seen some PETA stuff show. It was gross once they skinned them, but that was because pigs just look really weird with no skin.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

im not a vegetarian & i probably never will be. I try to get all of my meat locally though.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Yee. My boyfriend worked aat a local processing station for a while. People would bring in there catlle, pigs, deer, and goats. He said a few even brought in goats or pigs with their hooves painted!!! = O


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I was a vegan for a very long time. However, after marrying my husband (he definitely wouldn't convert) I wasn't cooking two meals for each dinner.

We do spend a bit more money buying organic, locally raised and grass-fed meat, though. Just because I'm a meat-eater now does not mean I can't be conscious about it!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Unrepentant meat eater, here.

I say live and let live. If you're a vegan or vegetarian, good for you. Just don't try and make it about being morally superior over those of us who choose to eat meat.

I plan to buy a beef steer calf next year. Once he's big enough, he'll be trucked to the local slaughter plant for processing. I know this isn't going to save me any money, but at least I'll know where my meat is coming from and what it's been fed.

I wanted Muscovy ducks this year for meat and eggs, but didn't manage to get around to acquiring them. I have plans to do that in 2010 as well.

If you have a moral objection to eating meat, that's fine and dandy, and your business. It's none of my business, and my meat eating isn't any of yours.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

That works. I had a friend who was vegan, but after going to governor's school and living with 30 meat eaters she went to just vegetarian. She realized that she missed eggs, ice cream, and other dairy products. She is still very concious of where he gets it. I couldn't believe how she was vegan!! She ran cross country so she had to take a ton of extra vitamins and supplements to keep everything balanced. That was part of the reason she decided to convert to vegetarian. Fish and eggs help a ton with protein issues.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I know when I have a place of my own I would like to raise my own meat and eggs. (other than pork...lol) I wouldn't mind getting a steer to raise and some chickens.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I love pork, but there's no way I'm going to raise hogs. :shock:

My SO grew up on a farm where they raised _all_ their own food, including hogs, and he has some interesting stories to tell about slaughtering time.

What I don't understand, and vegetarians help me out, how can you say you're vegetarian and still eat fish? Fish is the flesh of a living creature, thus it's meat. Just because it's cold blooded doesn't make its flesh any less meat than a warm blooded mammal's. 

Fish harvesting is pretty brutal, so if you object morally to eating flesh, how can fish be included on your list of acceptable food items?

Eggs and dairy I can sorta kinda understand because you're not actually eating meat, although you are supporting the very industries you claim to despise. That's a conundrum, and I guess one that each person has to sort out for themselves.

The problem with vegans and vegetarians as I see it, is that they have to take a ton of supplements to get the correct vitamin/mineral balance for a healthy lifestyle. How is that better than eating a lean steak or a grilled chicken breast?


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

> The problem with vegans and vegetarians as I see it, is that they have to take a ton of supplements to get the correct vitamin/mineral balance for a healthy lifestyle. How is that better than eating a lean steak or a grilled chicken breast?


Its no different then people who dont like veggies. They plain dont like them. And if you have kids (even horses) its hard to make them eat anything. Its just a personal choice. I personally cant really eat beef, I will actually vomit sometimes. Some people may have been raised by vegitarian and dont know different. I had a friend in high school who was a vegitarian so long she couldnt eat meat, it made her sick because her body hadnt made meat digesting enzymes or seen meet protein in so long.

My friend raised two hogs for food. They actually were more friendly then the horses. They would grunt when you pet them. They loved companionship. The only downside was the mud.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I was a vegetarian for about 7 months and then my mom freaked out and was like "No, you have to eat meat".
Might have been because I had a hole in my heart, or she was just weird, but I am not allowed to be a vegetarian until I am 18.....


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm considering being a vegetarian... Meat doesn't agree with my stomach anymore. Well, except for fish and small amounts of chicken.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

For those of you who have an adverse physical reaction to meat, can you eat soy or tofu? 

I know both of those are excellent protein substitutes for meat, and tofu can be made to pretty much taste like anything. I don't like it because it has the wrong 'mouth feel' to me, but there are people who swear by it.

Taking a ton of supplements isn't good for anyone regardless of whether they object morally to meat, it just isn't something they enjoy eating, or their bodies reject it.

I'd rather get my vitamins and minerals through the food I eat, than take a supplement. 

As far as 'making' someone eat something, as adults we're allowed to make our own decisions. Children under the age of majority still need to go by their parents' dictates.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

^^ Tofu is amazing! You are totally correct it can be made to taste like anything you like. I used to try to get it to taste kind of like chicken and such until I got used to the taste of it, now I'm in love, can't do without my Tofu Orange Stirfry! It is amazing! You can use it for desserts, make it like ice cream and it is sooo tasty.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> _Nope. *A meal without meat is a snack, sorry. *_


Luffs this. So very true. 

I could never be a vegitarian! Never! I eat too much, and I love meat.


----------



## JennylovesWhispermare (Dec 7, 2009)

Been vegetarian since was old enough to be "aware" of the way animals are slaughtered etc x


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Never tried tofu. Are there different ways its processed or different quality grades?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> Never tried tofu. Are there different ways its processed or different quality grades?


Yes, to both your questions. How it's processed results in the grade of tofu.

I personally don't like it, but it's pretty amazing stuff. Low in calories, high in protein, and mineral rich. 

You can find tofu in any grocery store, including the food section of Super Wally World.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have herd of Tofurkey LOL. Great for the holidays.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I've wanted to try tofu, but both of my parents absolutely refuse to eat tofu, so I have yet to try it in a recipe. I had it in miso soup so that probably counts right? 

I'm overage, but not about to be rude enough to make a dinner that they won't eat. Especially after all they do for me. But if anyone has any good recipes you should PM me. My neice is more than willing to be a guinea pig and she loves to try new things. I'll make a special snack or dinner for the two of us one night so the parents can go out.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

TaMMa89 said:


> No I'm not, I eat meat. Even I'm not sure what I think about raising animals for human food.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking about small, family operated places that grass feed their cows and chickens. I was talking about the major plants where the only goals is to get the meat in and out as fast as possible and they rarely taken any consideration for the animal. 

I'm not a PETA person. I personally think PETA is a bit too over the top. But I do agree bout some of their principles

I don't think stunning is enough. That's the major reason I have with meat. And the fact that the animals are treated with brutality when brought to the place to be slaughtered.

I just don't think it's right but I don't judge anyone who eats meat. It's a personal decision.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

oh and btw... Tofurkey is great! I had some over the holidays. Just like regular turkey. And fake bacon is great too. Anything from the Morningstar line of foods is good. mmm "chicken nuggets"


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Go to foodnetwork.com for great tofu recipes, it's where I get most of mine.

Oh, wow, that totally sounded like one of those cheesy product placement things. I promise I do not work for food network lol. I am just obsessed with it... again lol.


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> ^^ Hunting is a great way to know you're getting natural meat, but what about parasites and things like that? And Im not sure Id want to eat an old nag dear, wont that meat be pretty tough?


You can usually tell for the most part of they are sick at all. You always wanna cook deer meat all the way through. As for tenderness, the older & bigger they are the more gamey they taste. We recently ate some of the deer that my husband had shot and you couldn't even tell the difference between that and beef. Between the two of us we have shot 3 small deer so far this season and are hoping for one more. We know where the meat came from, and we process it ourselves...makes me feel better about eating it.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Y'all are making me rethink my vegetarianism! All this talk of deer, my one weakness! I loved that it tasted so clean and healthy. And just a little fyi, it does not have to be cooked to well done, it needs to be brought to a temperature that will kill any bacteria or parasites in the meat, usually 140- 160 degrees.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Who wants some deer jerky?? yummm


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Num, I make these awesome sauted deer steaks/bites. Brown on both sides, add a splash of red wine, and simmer for a minute or so until perfectly done... Sooo good. I think I marinated them in red wine, garlic, onion, and rosemary? Something like that anyways and only for like 15 mins. Served it with sauteed portabellos w/ garlic. The next day I took the leftovers, cut them into little pieces and warmed them very quickly in a VERY hot pan w/ olive oil and a again a splash of red wine. It was our appetizer for my duck breast dinner.... Ok I'm getting hungry now.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i HATE tofu, but i eat meat so it doesnt really matter. i eat a lot of vegan food though, because my sis is a vegan.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I love tofu in certain forms. Tofu icecream is tasty. And so are the meats made out of it. I really love Boca burgers. They are a great meal in my family... a family who eats meat. So, being the vegetarian, I introduced them to some veggie food they actually like!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> I wasn't talking about small, family operated places that grass feed their cows and chickens. I was talking about the major plants where the only goals is to get the meat in and out as fast as possible and they rarely taken any consideration for the animal.
> 
> I'm not a PETA person. I personally think PETA is a bit too over the top. But I do agree bout some of their principles
> 
> ...


Okay . 
I see your point. Personally I'd perhaps want to change to organic/small slaughterhouse meat but at the moment I'm not the person who takes care of our food & eating issues. Besides that meat like this is a way more expensive and my current economical status doesn't like it ;(. Somehow I also rely our bigger slaughterhouses. I think the process and animals' environment are strictly monitored here and even there are, sadly but true, some malpractises here too the major part of things still goes according to the rules and laws.

My cousin is a vegetarian or something like that and I've tasted tofu when I've spent time with her. It's exciting how it reminds meat. Not bad at all.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

*lacyloo and tigerstripes, you are mean mean people!* There goes that veggie idea lol. Too bad there is no good processor around here that makes deer summer sausage or jerky...My family all hunt, but they say if I won't kill it I cannot eat it and I could never hill a critter, just don't have it in me. You could always send me a carnivore care package... moohoohaha (just kidding, as tempting as it is)


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Wahahahaha, "carnivore care package" that made me laugh so hard! I'm going to share that one. We actually didn't get any deer this year, so I hurt myself by remembering that meal.. :-( Oh well, can you buy venison?? LOL


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't think you can buy it in stores because they cant be sure of where the meat came from,how old the meat it ect...

I have yet to put one in the freezer this year.The weather has been CRAZY.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I know! First it's too warm for most of the season and the does are everywhere. Now it's nice and cold but no deer to be found. I haven't gone out at all because I've been crazy busy with finals, but dad hasn't really seen any. Oh well I think this weekend is the last one. Maybe he'll get lucky!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

No you can't buy venison in the store, due to the fact it is not normally raised like cattle. And market hunting has illegal since about 1900. because that form of hunting severly damaged the numbers of wild game species in the US.


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm a vegetarian.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I am not but I admire those who are maybe one day...


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

i am 100 % meat free


----------

